
Redis on the Raspberry Pi: adventures in unaligned lands - antirez
http://antirez.com/news/111
======
faragon
It is very cool to see @antirez dedicating time for testing Redis in exotic
platforms, showing how different CPU architectures can affect performance of a
widely used software. Kudos.

~~~
itamarhaber
Not that exotic anymore... in not-so-many-months we'll have little things with
ARMs all over the planet.

